# Help needed to gain weight



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Right im starting training and i am really new to this. I used to train in jail and had one course while in there i went to my heavyiest i have been at 12 stone lol. I always hang around at about 9 stone normally and as soon as i got out of jail in 2005 i stoped training and just went back to how i always am i have fast matabolism and find it really hard to put on weight.

I have 200 napoism and a box of cretein tablets and im gonna buy some whey protein tommorow aswell. At the minute im 56 k haha. Yess it is embarrising saying that but hey i gotta do this. I had my first gym sesh in like 3 yaer today and i am killing all over. Im goin to go to the gym every other day and do free weights at home on the days i dont go depending on how i feel on my days off will depend on how much i do at home.

This is just a start till i get in the rotuine of it. I also want to say sorry for my spelling to as i aint much good lol. I find it really hard to eat for the first half of the day? Anyone no y that might b? im gonna sort a list of my eating habits to post up tomoz as i aint put much thoought into it at the minute. I am just eating as much as possible too start with. I have full fat milk and shoot loads of it And as it is impossible for me to eat when i first get up im gonna have one of them whey proitein drinks when i first get up? Any ideas welcome thanks people


----------



## monkey boy (Feb 9, 2009)

leafman said:


> Right im starting training and i am really new to this. I used to train in jail and had one course while in there i went to my heavyiest i have been at 12 stone lol. I always hang around at about 9 stone normally and as soon as i got out of jail in 2005 i stoped training and just went back to how i always am i have fast matabolism and find it really hard to put on weight.
> 
> I have 200 napoism and a box of cretein tablets and im gonna buy some whey protein tommorow aswell. At the minute im 56 k haha. Yess it is embarrising saying that but hey i gotta do this. I had my first gym sesh in like 3 yaer today and i am killing all over. Im goin to go to the gym every other day and do free weights at home on the days i dont go depending on how i feel on my days off will depend on how much i do at home.
> 
> This is just a start till i get in the rotuine of it. I also want to say sorry for my spelling to as i aint much good lol. I find it really hard to eat for the first half of the day? Anyone no y that might b? im gonna sort a list of my eating habits to post up tomoz as i aint put much thoought into it at the minute. I am just eating as much as possible too start with. I have full fat milk and shoot loads of it And as it is impossible for me to eat when i first get up im gonna have one of them whey proitein drinks when i first get up? Any ideas welcome thanks people


Hey I had same problem when I got out of nick. I could never put weight on and no matter what I ate I continued to be skinny.

How old are you? I found a bit older I got and away from prison food I started the real gains of weight.......with help from other substances. I sat at around 12 stone now sitting around 16 stone so getting there slowly!


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

Hey mate, post up a days diet eg:

Breakfast: 100g oats, 5 eggs etc

10.30am 200g chicken 100g rice

etc etc..basically a daily run through of what you eat.


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Im off shoppin now for my whey protein and also some food shopping i really am goin to take this serious so ill post up wot i am goin to be eating and then you can try help me out people.

Thanks aktar mate for droppin by as u said you would Respect pal ill be back in few hours to update this with my new diet as in all truth i didnt have one really lol. I jsut ate when i felt like it lol. So here is to gettin big hopefully and a quick question for anyone. How long does it take or should it take of havin a proper diet and training and napoism and cretein, Should it take to see some gains?? Thanks people oh and im aching all over from training yesterday so glad im havin day in between to recover for now.

I will however try to do some arms in my kitchen tonight with my metal dumbells it is queit easy to kill my arms off and turn them into jelly is that a good thing when you shake coz ur arms are that dead? Thankyou


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

ohhh and aktar ur pic looks good man i can tell you been training for a bit now ?

And monkey thanks for looking in pal im 27 lol. I have one kid another on the way and a missus who will only cook me one big meal a day hahaha


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

What you are planning to do is overkill!

You only need 3 days a week in the gym - no extra at home.

Post up the exercises you are doing but ones that you don't want to miss out...

Squats

Deadlifts

Bench Press

Over Head Press

Bent over Row

Pull Ups

Dips

All good because they work multiple muscles.

Forget doing curls or any of that s**t, its not required. If you are eating good food 6+ times a day you will grow like nothing else to begin with.

I was 8.5stone a few years back (at 26/27) and got myself to 10-11stone in no time. It can be done with motivation (which is where this forum comes in...)


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks robbie that helps me just you saying that lol i am only goin to do the 3 sessions a week because the days in beetween at the minute are killers i ach all over shaking when i come out of gym lol. Right here is the things i have just bought myself to help me with the meal side of things.

I bought a big tub of weight gainer so when get up on the morning i have one of these drinks then half hour later i have 4 weeterbix. I just cant eat the weeterbix till i been up for at least half hour. Right that is at seven when i get up ( 5 days a week) then a couple of hours later at about 10 o clock i have 3 slices of toast with butter on along with a bannana.

Right then another 2 hours later at about 12 im having some dinner at the minute i am having tuna and pasta all mixed in together but tryin to think of sommat else different to have about this time. Today i had tuna pasta bake for this meal along with a tuna crunch sandwich from gregs lol.

Right then at 3 oclock wich is 3 hours later i am having a drink of another protein drink thing this aint a weight gainer it was called a milk and egg protein drink thing come in a big tub lol. I have one of these on the days i train because this is also the time i go train so i have one of them and also a bannana before training.

Right by the time i been to training and get home and have a shower my one big cooked meal of the day wich is cooked for me is ready about 5 ish usually. My missus makes this meal for me her and my little girl so i usually have like chicken with potatoes and veg and stuff like this for this meal sometimes like meat and potatoe pie and chips stuff like this i am also tryin to eat a lot of bread aswell along with anything it can b eaten with.

Right then this moves me onto the night, at about 7 ish 8 ish i have some more toast with butter and mayb tea and biscuits and then before i go to bed i have another egg and milk protein drink thing along with a codliver oil capsual 1000 mil one. So this is wot i am eatin now or very close to this.

I used to eat nothing really i mean nothing i wouldnt even have nowt to eat normally till tea time i have never been able to eat anything first thing in morning and the drink on the morning should help the weeterbix half hour later is the hardest meal for me to force into me lol. I went to gym today and the excercises i do are normally free weights on chest and shoulders i done back today and i am goin to mayb stop doin arms coz my arms get dead just doin any excercises but i do like to make them feel as if they are goin to pop out of there skin lol. Anyway any advice welcome or any ideas on how i can postpone the morning meal? Thanks for the replies to people


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Ah, that is not a diet to get bigger with! I'm off out so haven't the time to give any suggestions but I'm sure someone will be along soon...

Toast + Butter does not make a meal though!!


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

hahaha ok cheers pal lol for me that is like 5 times more than i used to eat lol. i only used to have like one meal a day and ****e in beetween so it a start but ill be back to see if anyone knows what i can add thing is i find it hard to eat and i no eating is like the thing i need to do thanks thow


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

And do you think it is worth posting a picture of me skinny **** frame for a now and after lol? And is it hard to post pictures on here ill have alook later.


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

just as a after thought i thought i would also post some of the other things i have been eatin during the day these things are eaten whenever i can. I had a full chocloate swiss roll yesterday one bag of nuts there was 100grams in the bag and i also eat more chocalate than anyone i no and also eat apple crumbles and stuff choc cakes chrisps and also i drink pure fruit juice orange, exoctic fruits from asda. i also like to have a custard with my crumbles. I understand some of these foods i have said aint really healthy does it matter when your 56k and wantin to get about 3 stone heavier? lol Thanks again ill check in tomoz for any comments any advice welcome


----------



## MXMAD (Oct 11, 2007)

Take a good look at this link *> click me <*

Diet is key to building muscle and yeah you need to be eating healthy to make good gains in the gym :thumbup1:


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Mmmmm swiss roll.

But yeah, you need to cut all that out of your diet! Don't do it all in one go otherwise you will never stick to it. But you want to be working to a time when you eat healthy all week with a cheat day at the weekend (or maybe do sat and sun evenings as a cheat)

By cheat day, I mean you can eat ANYTHING you like


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks for that robbie thing is i dont train on a weekend so if i had saturday as a cheat day or whatever then will it matter that i aint training? And thanks mx mate i had a look at that link


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Cheat day is better on a non training day I would say.

You need it to stay sane and its good for your metabolism. win win!


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

So i can eat anything i want on the cheat day? that sounds nice macdonalds here i come saturday it is lol.


----------

